

Early Redfin employees say they are getting duped out of shares - jcabala
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/redfin-co-founder-ex-cto-sue-company-allege-scheme-cancel-shares-ipo-nears/

======
mcoliver
How common is this in startup land? It seems to be more common than it should
be that early shareholders get screwed out of their piece of the pie.

